# Quilt Pattern . Help...



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I am in search of a quilt pattern. A friend of mine wants me to piece together a quilt top for her. Light in the Valley. I cannot find a pattern anywhere. This is not a quilt that would be sold or a top that would be sold it is for personnel use. If anyone has this pattern or knows where I could get it . Please help me out. Thank you..


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

If I get a chance tonight I will look up in Quilt reference books.
It may have a different name.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

http://lancasteronline.com/news/loc...cle_a61d6ac2-9292-11e3-960c-001a4bcf6878.html

Just google light in the valley quilt pattern. Lots and lots of stuff.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

https://laurasquiltatelier.nl/light-in-the-valley-liesbeth/


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Forcast said:


> http://lancasteronline.com/news/loc...cle_a61d6ac2-9292-11e3-960c-001a4bcf6878.html
> 
> Just google light in the valley quilt pattern. Lots and lots of stuff.


Wow! That's crazy!
Heidi


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

HorseMom said:


> Wow! That's crazy!
> Heidi


That is crazy . I do not want to sell the pattern, nor the top, nor the quilt so does this mean I cannot make this quilt at all?


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

No, you can make it for your own use.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

COSunflower said:


> No, you can make it for your own use.


Ok . thank you . now to find the pattern . I cannot make my own I am not that good.LOL I have made about 25 to 30 queen size quilts but I have to have a pattern to follow.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I did find a pattern with very vague instructions. I have 2 tops to put together this will be the second one. The first will be the Hunters star. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I have not been on here in a long time. I thought I would show you the finished product of this quilt.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Wow. Simply beautiful.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Stunning


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Amazing eye candy!!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

That is one of the most beautiful quilts I've ever seen.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

That is incredible workmanship. The 3-D look just popped out at me. Beautiful


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Amazing quilt. Perfect colors (I love blue!). It looks like it was a tremendous amount of work. Was it as hard as it looks to piece?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Gorgeous quilt! Love what you made....How very talented you are!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> Amazing quilt. Perfect colors (I love blue!). It looks like it was a tremendous amount of work. Was it as hard as it looks to piece?


It was a quilt I had to pay attention to while putting it together for sure. But it is done in strip quilting. the pieces start out at 1 inch wide then 1-1/8, 1-1/4 etc. with the handling of them so often the edges begin to fray slightly. I said it was a one and only for me to assemble....


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh my goodness!!! What a treasure!!! This is the nicest quilt I’ve ever seen!!! ❤❤


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

COSunflower said:


> Oh my goodness!!! What a treasure!!! This is the nicest quilt I’ve ever seen!!! ❤❤


Thank you...


----------

